# Liberty ambulance



## Emt 93 (Nov 18, 2014)

Reviews on company and any tips for the interview?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 18, 2014)

Liberty ambulance where? What state and/or city? There's several Liberty Ambulances out there.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 18, 2014)

Kern County, CA? Los Angeles County, CA?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Nov 18, 2014)

There's another in Florida. And one in Illinois. But I think it's fair to assume people only care about the questionably ethical IFT company in Los Angeles.
Also there's several in depth threads about both Liberty in LA and Kern co.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 18, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> There's another in Florida. And one in Illinois. But I think it's fair to assume people only care about the questionably ethical IFT company in Los Angeles.
> Also there's several in depth threads about both Liberty in LA and Kern co.


Are those yellow rigs with the telescopic scene lights on the rear affiliated with Liberty of Kern County, or Liberty of Los Angeles County. I'm used to seeing the white modular Liberty units in Kern County.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Nov 18, 2014)

Forget every La county ambulance company for a moment. Kern county Liberty bought kern county Care a few years back. Those yellow/orange mods are old Care trucks that have been re branded. All the original liberty units and all our new units are the white ones you're talking about.


----------



## Emt 93 (Nov 18, 2014)

Liberty ambulance in LA county, CA


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 18, 2014)

Emt 93 said:


> Liberty ambulance in LA county, CA


Run away and don't look back! LOL they can't keep people very long.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Nov 18, 2014)

There are plenty of threads on LA Liberty here. Searching will give you a lot to read. My updated info says pay is pretty good and OT is plentiful. Even with that I'd take a hard pass on the place.


----------



## Emt 93 (Nov 18, 2014)

Mufasa556 said:


> There are plenty of threads on LA Liberty here. Searching will give you a lot to read. My updated info says pay is pretty good and OT is plentiful. Even with that I'd take a hard pass on the place.[/QUOTE


Wow is it really that bad lol


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 18, 2014)

Emt 93 said:


> Wow is it really that bad lol


Move out of LA County if you want some really good EMS experience.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Nov 18, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Move out of LA County if you want some really good EMS experience.


Liking your post one time just doesn't seem to do it justice. So you're enjoying that kern county life then?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm still in field training, but I'm loving my Kern County experience so far!


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 18, 2014)

Emt 93 said:


> Wow is it really that bad lol


It's so bad they have resulted to recruiting out in the field! LOL


----------



## Emt 93 (Nov 18, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> It's so bad they have resulted to recruiting out in the field! LOL


Oh wow lol I was hoping for good reviews but oh well.... I'm just getting whatever I can right now! :/


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 18, 2014)

Look around outside of LA County.


----------



## Emt 93 (Nov 18, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Look around outside of LA County.


Okay!


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Nov 18, 2014)

Emt 93, read thru this thread...
http://emtlife.com/threads/sometimes-you-need-to-go-out-of-your-comfort-zone.35398/


----------



## ResRednek (Nov 22, 2014)

Left liberty last month, hated it. By plenty of overtime they mean you're akmost guaranteed to get off a minimum of two hours late per shift. The pay the tell everyone is based on 8 hr shifts and they change your hourly depending on what shift you're working and 8's are non existent. Pm me if you want soecifics


----------

